# Monster Ribbon Fish ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Would anyone happen to recall or be able to find the report with the photos of the 28" + ribbon fish posted not to long ago ... ?

Yeah ... random ... I know ...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

This one?
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=85582&highlight=ribbon


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Naw ... I searched and searched ...

I was hoping the character responsible for the catch would see this. Someone caught a bunch of trout and two or three absolute monster ribbon fish off their yaks ... had them all proffesionally posed, pretty cool actually ...

I wanted to show Staci the difference between that, and that weird worm looking thing I found on the beach ...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=169156


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

hahaha.... CHUPACABRA strikes again!!!

i have seen more ribbon fish caught this year than i have in a long time....

something kinda creepy about those things. kinda like a big cero or spanish mackerel with no fins....

i remember my mom catching one about 4ft long off the sound bridge in pensacola one night..... she FREEKED. 

guess it was just a bit to 'snake-like' for her tastes....


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> i have seen more ribbon fish caught this year than i have in a long time....


There were thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, of them mixed in thick with the pogies right out of the Matagorda jetties two weekends ago. EVERYWHERE you looked in the water they were either cruising really fast on top or flashing on the surface. They were all about 12-18" long. For a solid half a square mile, they were literally everywhere you looked in the water, meaning you could not look at any part of the water anywhere around you and not see several of them. It was crazy. Pelicans and gulls were having a field day.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*FOUND IT ...*

Look at the size of this thing ... est. 32" ... courtesy or www.extremecoast.com ...

~Spec


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Look at the size of this thing ... est. 32" ... courtesy or www.extremecoast.com ...
> 
> ~Spec


Oh they get bigger, much bigger!


----------



## Wade_Newb (May 9, 2008)

^^^
Caught one of those on Friday night down in Corpus Christi. Me and my buddy got into the middle of a spec feeding frenzy about 11:00 p.m (night wading is crazy). Caught and released about 30 or so specs. Kept 4 nice ones to eat. Anyway, I caught a pretty good sized ribbon fish about 3:00 A.M. Thought I had a big spec the way it was pulling. I was totally freaked out when I got it to the top. I had never caught one of those and wasn't prepared for all those nasty teeth! LOL!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

They will cut through braid and mono no problem as well.. they like to hold onto your bait and swim arond on the surface with it.. Every once in a while I will target them for king bait and they also make great chum. super bloody and oily. But you have to make sure to let them eat your whole bait before setting the hook..


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I used to live across the street from a Korean lady who said that they were some of the best sushi. Never let her prove it to me, but that's what she said. Got mad at me for wasting them on kingfish.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Are you talking about this one? CF?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^gollll dang that thing is huge^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh ... my ... God ... that's a grander offshore bait if I've ever seen one ...


----------



## jetx (Jun 27, 2008)

Now that is a Ribbon Fish!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hah CF...I saved that picture too...somewhere. Thanks for posting it.

TH


----------

